# Thomas Samuel Smith



## robrhiwbina (Apr 4, 2012)

Or Samuel Thomas Smith was born about 1852 Its is thought he was born Liverpool He was a Ships Steward He lived in Cardiff and was thought to have sailed on the Anglo Saxon He died before 1917 as on his daughters married cert he is deceased It is thought he died at sea 

I have looked for over a year to find him so I am turning here to see if anyone can help 
I have records from Holmsdale and Boynton but it doesnt say much Thanks


----------

